# Great Road Biking weather



## Big Game (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah, except when its raining. But wow, have I really put the base miles on. I just hope the lack of winter keeps up so I can continue to pedal aimlessly over the same sandy roads instead of floating through stacks of powder in glades of white and green.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 3, 2006)

true, got out on Sunday morning for a nice 30 mi ride...felt good to be back in the saddle...what bike you riding on???


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2006)

Damnit, I like riding as much as the next guy, but this time of year, it just ain't right.

I need to buy myself a trainer though.  I falling far out of cardio shape.



I refrain from riding now though, not because it just isn't right, even though it isn't, but it will be painful and this weather won't last long enough for me to get anything accomplished.



Man, I'm just a raving excuse monkey.


----------



## Phildozer (Feb 3, 2006)

Raving Excuse Monkey.

I like that.  Do you mind if I borrow liberally?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 3, 2006)

since we all know what each other skis on, what do you all ride??

Road   Cannondale R3000 full Durace
Mtn    Giant Warp II Full Suspension


----------



## Phildozer (Feb 3, 2006)

1987 Trek 1200

1999 Giant ATX 860


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2006)

Borrow away Phildozer.  I'll send you a bill for the royalties.


My three bikes have been put together by me.

Mountain bike:
2001-ish GT Marathon I-drive frame (only sold in Europe?)
XTR derailleurs
XT Shifters/levers
Avid mech. disc breaks
Mavic X221 disc rims/XT hubs/DT double butted spokes built by me
Race Face Exodus crank
Shimano M797 pedals
Marzocchi Marathon S Air/Coil fork
Fox Float RL air rear shock

Road bike:
2003 Lemond Victoire Ti frame
Spinergy Rev X Superstiff wheels
Ritchey road pedals
Full 2003 9 spd Dura Ace
Double crank, 12-27 cassette

and I still have my old GT mtn bike which was a solid ride, the Rebound
Stock wheels, sold my Mavics
Acera X shifters, crank, front der., brakes
XT rear der.
Marzocchi Z4 Fly-light air sprung fork

And of course, as on all my mountain bikes, WTB Velociraptor tires, the best as far as I've found.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2006)

Also a question about the title of this thread.


Why isn't it also great mountian biking weather?  Mud is fun.


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 3, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Also a question about the title of this thread.
> 
> 
> Why isn't it also great mountian biking weather?  Mud is fun.


Because riding in mud erodes trails and you shouldn't be riding muddy trails. Besides, I don't have fun riding in mud because my tires end up spinning out on big uphills and I have to walk my bike.


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 3, 2006)

As for what I ride:

I have a Raleigh M80 hardtail right now. I'm looking to upgrade to an Iron Horse Azure Comp this spring. This will be my first full suspension bike and I've heard nothing but good things about the DW-Link suspension.

I'm looking to pick up a road bike this spring at a bike swap or something. Nothing fancy - just something to do when the trails are too wet for the mtn bike. If anyone is selling, I'm lookin...


----------



## andyzee (Feb 3, 2006)

93 Trek 5200 Carbon Fiber, great bike, love it. Don't get to ride anywhere near as much as I used to.


----------



## Npage148 (Feb 4, 2006)

2002 Specilazed allez pro frame with C3 fork
mostly ultegra with some random replacment parts.  Its a triple for those big adirondack hills
cosmos wheels.

The sad part is, i hardly have the time to go for rides so i mosly use it to commute 12 miles to classes.  I love my road bike.  Its great.  rides over 100miles are wonderful.  Its like a mini vacation with lots of senery.


Oh, my mtb is an old school trek Y3 with manatou triples clamps and mixed and matched parts.  Its mostly a bomb around bike with some mild MTB when i get the motivation to meet up with my friend and ride


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Marc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently our trails get much less traffic around here.  If anything erodes the trails, it's the ATV aholes.  My fav rides I couldn't physically ride them enough to erode them.  But perhaps we have different 'mud' conditions in mind.  

But then again, down here in the Shetucket watershed, things don't even dry out in the summer.


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm talking about when the whole trail is mud and your tires actually leave marks on the trail behind you. Some mud puddles here and there are fine and don't really contribute to trail erosion.

Totally agree with you about the ATV thing. I ride at Lowell-Dracut-Tyngsborough state park a lot and there are signs all over saying that ATVs aren't allowed but they ride there all the time anyway. They're extremely obnoxious and tear the trails up really bad.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 14, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> ...I like riding as much as the next guy, but this time of year, it just ain't right...I need to buy myself a trainer though.  I falling far out of cardio shape...



I took my mountain bike for a 5-minute ride the other day and thought it was still too cold....where I'm skiing 2-4 days a week, I'm content this time of year to spin on a trainer watching the news...

Speaking of trainers, I've been using a Travel Trac Century Fluid Trainer for a few years now and am very pleased with it.  I can use it with any of my bicycles and Performance Bike has it on sale for $149.99 and front wheel block for $5.99 see http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=20981&item=40-2317 
specific details.

I've been to spin sessions where they have Cycle Ops trainers set up, much nicer product but for around $100 more it seemed a bit expensive...


----------



## Marc (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the inside Charlie, like I told you at the AZ Outing, I'm in the market.


I've seen the Cycle Ops Fluid 2 on eBay for like 150 used, varying levels of "used."


But there aren't many features to a fluid trainer when you get right down to it, just the build quality.  And you you're happy with yours Charlie, I'll be sure to investigate.


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 20, 2006)

Is anyone up for an AZ team at this century?

http://crw.org/SpringCentury.htm


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 20, 2006)

A Century Ride in May...I could be ready for it...anyone else interested?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 21, 2006)

I looked into the Riding Club website, it appears for $12-$15 you can sign up fully supported 25, 50, 62.5 or 100-mile rides...  

That is what I call a bargin!   

Anyone else interested?  :idea:


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 21, 2006)

Let's go Marc...who needs a trainer when you can get out and ride 100 miles?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 21, 2006)

I registered for the CRW Spring Century 100-Mile Ride this afternoon...now to plan a training schedule... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 21, 2006)

Any idea what kind of course this might be? Hills?


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm... thinkin' bout it.


I'll have to get that trainer a bit earlier than expected I guess.  I just don't want the training to interfere with the rest of the ski season...

 :dunce: 

I could probably do it.  Let me see about a trainer first.


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 22, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Any idea what kind of course this might be? Hills?


I'm not really sure. Maybe you want to try e-mailing someone from the Charles River Wheelmen.

I should probably work on purchasing that road bike sometime soon...


----------



## andyzee (Feb 22, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I should probably work on purchasing that road bike sometime soon...



Might help


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now is the best (read: cheapest) time to do that.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 22, 2006)

I took a peek at the CRW Cue Sheet for the 2005 Spring Century and with my browser it stopped at the 5.9-mile cue....

Where their descriptive summary "slightly rolling rural roads through the Merrimack Valley of northeastern Massachusetts and southern New Hampshire. Our 100 mile ride will take you through Exeter and Hampton Falls, NH. The other routes travel through such towns as Boxford, Groveland and Topsfield. All routes pass through the Harold Parker State Forest" my experience of bicyclking, motorcycling and driving around there count on rolling/hilly conditions...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2006)

I've done the NYC Century twice, with absolutely no training beforehand. The first time, I hadn't been on a bike for over 10 years, last time, it had been (obviously) a year. Take-home lesson- don't use "I need to train" as an excuse not to do it, because that's all it is, an excuse.


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm an excuse monkey.



If you sign up we'd have a team of four.  So... get to it.

I may be dumb but I know a long ride is a helluva lot easier with four than with three... or one.

I was a little miserable after my solo century.  Of course, I also did that one a 26 lb mountain bike through the hills of western mass (with slicks).

Actually, I'll try and rope my ski buddy into this.  He's a very gifted rider.  He'll be in for sure.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2006)

Heh. My excuse is that I don't have time to do it. It'd be fun, sure, but with school and all, there's just no way. I'll think about it, though.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 22, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> ...If you sign up we'd have a team of four..so... get to it...I may be dumb but I know a long ride is a helluva lot easier with four than with three... or one...I was a little miserable after my solo century.  Of course, I also did that one a 26 lb mountain bike through the hills of western mass (with slicks)...actually, I'll try and rope my ski buddy into this.  He's a very gifted rider.  He'll be in for sure...


I did my first organized bicycling 50-mile event in the Berkshires of MA on a mountain bike with street tires in a Nor’Easter Storm...talk about miserable...but I loved it!   

I've ridden a couple 75-mile events in Western-Central VT (MOUNTAINS & VALLEYS - not many rolling hills), many 50-75-mile rides all over NH and the Granite State Wheelman Seacoast Century Ride (MA-NH-ME) mostly solo or two-up and I can't seem to get enough... regarding the Spring Century, I believe 3 or more riders can work well working together (sensibly) or split into pairs meeting up at planned breaks along the route... :idea:  there is plenty of time to consider it and train accordingly...


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 22, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to try and get one from the Iron Horse Pro Deal my school bike team had. I'm also trying to get a new mtn bike through that so if they let me get 2 I'm good to go. Otherwise, there are a couple bike swaps in VT the weekend of May 6, so I'll be up there trying to find something.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 24, 2006)

If the weather is fair to good, a group will be MB riding at Massabesic (Auburn-Manchester) on Saturday afternoon...if anyone is interested meeting up with us drop me a PM...


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 24, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> If the weather is fair to good, a group will be MB riding at Massabesic (Auburn-Manchester) on Saturday afternoon...if anyone is interested meeting up with us drop me a PM...


I'd be there if I didn't have to go to my parents' house in RI this weekend.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 24, 2006)

The New England ride is the same time as the NYC-Montauk Century, which my brother and brother-in-law have already registered for.
Choices, choices...


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 6, 2006)

I've been looking at road bikes on E-Bay and such the past couple of days. Has anyone ever heard of the company Tommaso? There is a bike for $400 there - http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/sc.7/category.53/it.A/id.6481/.f. I'm not familiar with road bike components so I really don't know what a good bike is. 

I've also been looking at the Cannondale R600 and the Specialized Allez. Has anyone heard any opinions on these bikes? I know Cannondale is supposed to have really good frames and from what I've read about the bike it is a less than stellar components package on a great frame.

Once I acquire my new bike, I'll be signing up for the century. We can get a headcount a little closer to gametime.


----------



## Marc (Mar 6, 2006)

As far as Shimano is concerned, I wouldn't be looking at anything less than 105 for road components.  Dura-Ace is their top end stuff and Ultegra is in the middle.  Ultegra, from my experience, doesn't employ all the superlight materials but is just as well built as D/A stuff.

It's up to you though.  Having a perfectly shifting and performing drive train is one of the most important thigns to me, road and mountain.  Frame material is far more important than frame manufacturer as well.  Cannondale and Specialized both have very good reputations so I wouldn't be expected any durability issue from either of them (except for the carbon frames, I'd still stay away from those for another couple years).

So compare weight, components and frame material, those are the biggies.  I would rather be riding with 2 or 3 year old used Dura/Ace than brand new STI components to give you an idea.  This would also be a good time to figure out if you want a double or triple set up.  I ride a double myself and don't consider myself all that talented or strong a rider, but I could just as easily see myself using a triple.  Keep in mind if you end up with a double and find it uncomfortable or innefficient for you, a compact crank can easily be swapped in.

As far as material goes, luminum is more or less the standard nowadays.  Cromo is around too, and will give a more forgiving ride than aluminum, but at a heavier weight.  Titanium is a great mixture of lightweight, strength, and damping but can be expensive.  I found a great deal on my Lemond Victoire Ti, but you have to keep watch out for good deals.  I was in the market for a road bike for almost 6 months before I found one that suited my requirements, including price.

And of course, go to a local bike shop and get fitted.  Generally you won't be able to find the deals you will online.  Most of the time, this is offest by the service the shop wil provide for a shop bought bike, but since I do all my own maintenance and tuning, I didn't really care what a shop could do for me.

I find my 57 cm fits me perfect, and I'm 6' with an average build.  My legs aren't extraordinarily long or short.

If you're looking for a bike that will give you several years of road riding I would consider spending at least $600.  If you're looking for something entry level that you expect to only use a couple years and then upgrade if you like it, then the $400 bike you linked to would probably work well.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 7, 2006)

I went to a bike shop near my apartment last night to get a better idea of what I'm looking for and then did some more research online. They sized me at a 60cm, while the other shop I had gone to said 58cm. The 60 did seem to fit better, so that's what I'm now looking for.  

Here are some of the bikes that seem to be pretty good component-wise. It seems like they are all priced around 1100 or more (new) to have 105 and possibly Ultegra.

Bianchi Eros - $1299 (Campognoli Mirage front/rear)
Cannondale R700 - $1250 (105 front/ultegra rear)
Giant OCR1 - $1100 (105 front/rear)
Iron Horse Excelsior Comp (105 front/rear)
Lemond Tourmalet - $1200 (105 front/ultegra rear)
Specialized Allez Elite Triple - $1300 (105 front/rear)
Specialized Allez Elite Double - $1200 (105 front/rear)
Trek 1500 - $1100 (105 front/ultegra rear)

Am I missing any good companies here or are any of these bikes known to suck? I'm trying to have as wide of a range of bikes as possible so I can hopefully find a good deal. The shop had an '05 Trek 1500 but it was only $50 off. Quite honestly, I'm kind of surprised that Trek had Ultegra for that price since they tend to have lesser components than companies such as Giant in the same price range for mtn. bikes. It seems like they mark bikes up to compensate for all the money they pay Lance.

What are some good places that I can look for deals online other than E-Bay? I find that a lot of companies don't allow their bikes to be sold outside of shops (ie Lemond, Giant).


----------



## Marc (Mar 7, 2006)

You've got the major manufacturers there, but there are many, many more, with similar or better quality products.  Pinarello, Fuji, KHS, Litespeed, Airborne... there are lots out there.  The price range looks pretty good for the stuff you're looking at, for brand new prices.  A grand will get you a real solid ride.  Like I said, pay attention to frame material keeping in mind the kind of riding you'll mostly be doing.  I'm assuming a fair portion of your saddle time will be climbing?

I would probably choose Al over Chromo for this use, but Ti if you can find it.  I would take a light wheel set over an aero wheel set for climbing.  I lighter fork, and lighter frame over aero, etc. etc.  Cassettes are insanely easy to swap and not that expensive, but if you have a choice I'd go with a 12-27 for climbing, especially coming from mtb'ing, like I did, and you're used to insanely low gearing.

Check out www.roadbikereview.com for bikes for sale.  A sister site to mtbr I believe.

And yeah, basically since Lance has made such a huge name for Trek, Trek is now charging a lot of money just to have their sticker on your frame.  Most of the time not worth it but don't rule them out for any deals you may find.  Definitely still a quality product.  Good luck with the search.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 7, 2006)

When I bought my Specialized Hard Rock 14 years ago, I thought the Treks were too short (front to back) for me- I felt like I was sitting straight up banging my knees on the handlebars. Have they extended the frames at all, or are they still short like that?

By the way, that Specialized is still serving well, with my younger brother. In 14 years all it's needed is a new shifter for the rear (Shimano Alivio) and a new left pedal crank (wrapped it around a tree and bent the hell out of the old one). I think it's had one new tire, too (not counting the front replaceent that got stolen, along with the seat).

Based entirely on my experience with that bike, if/when I buy a new one, it'll be a Specialized.


----------



## Marc (Mar 7, 2006)

Never heard of that complaint about Trek's, but I've never ridden a Trek mtn bike.  Most manufacturers of road and mountain frames will give the top tube dimension and most are around the same for a certain frame size.

I know GT used to measure their mtb frames from the bottom of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat tube rather than from the bottom of the center bracket like everyone else which made a 17" GT frame just a shade smaller than most other 17" frames.

Remember cten, most seat/seatposts allow for forward/rear adjustment and there are a variety of differnet handle bar stem lenths available as well as different sweep angles on the handlbar itself (for mtb/touring setups, anyway).  All of that can add up to several inches which will make a huge difference in the way a bike feels and fits.

That's a tactic some bike shops employ to make a customer look at an unecessarily expensive product.  They'll have them try an inexpensive bike that does not fit them and then an expensive one that does, ignoring all along that for less than the price difference, the ill fitting one can be easily customized into a very nicely fitting setup.

That's why the last three bikes I've owned I've either built or customized myself to get something with which I'm comfortable.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 7, 2006)

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=57816&query=retrieval

I found this bike at roadbikereview. I don't really know too much about the components. The frame is composite and it is Campognoli Campy derailleurs and shifters. I was wondering if you think the bike seems like a good deal. The stock OCR3 goes for $1650 but it doesn't really have many stock components left on it.


----------



## Marc (Mar 7, 2006)

That does look like a good deal to me, especially if it is in the condition he claims.

I have never worked or used much Campy stuff, but I know Chorus is their second tier stuff (aka, very good, only behind the Record groupo), similar to where Ultegra is in the Shimano road line up, or XT in the mtb line up.

Carbon seat post, cranks... should be an insane light setup.  I'd definitely put that bike on your list.  Find out though what size it is.  Large range is probably anywhere from 58-59 to 64.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 9, 2006)

So far I've been to a bunch of shops and have found it pretty hard to find bikes in my size. I was on a 59cm Lemond last night that felt pretty good. Tonight I'm going to try out a Giant TCR2. It sounds like it's a pretty good deal. According to the Giant site for my height I should be on a large frame, but it seems like most shops are trying to put me on a bigger frame than that.


----------



## Marc (Mar 9, 2006)

How tall are you skibum?

Do you have average proportions in terms of leg length and torso length or is one half of your body particularly longer than the other?

Most of the time a frame size and can be a good fit with a tolerance of up to plus or minus 2 cm.

Keep in mind you can get different length stems to change the distance from seat to handlebars.

I ride with a guy that's 6'3" and he rides a 62 cm I believe.  But his legs are so long, he needs that much height.  Otherwise he'd need an extra long seatpost.

He rides a 20" or 21" Ellsworth Id mountain bike and the seatpost has maybe 1 or 2 inches left in the frame.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm 6'2" with pretty average proportions. I ride a 20" mtn bike and I have my seat pretty high.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 9, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I've been looking at road bikes on E-Bay and such the past couple of days. Has anyone ever heard of the company Tommaso? There is a bike for $400 there - http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/sc.7/category.53/it.A/id.6481/.f. I'm not familiar with road bike components so I really don't know what a good bike is.
> 
> I've also been looking at the Cannondale R600 and the Specialized Allez. Has anyone heard any opinions on these bikes? I know Cannondale is supposed to have really good frames and from what I've read about the bike it is a less than stellar components package on a great frame.
> 
> Once I acquire my new bike, I'll be signing up for the century. We can get a headcount a little closer to gametime.


The Tommasso line is mail-order on-line order brand bike...simple...usually good components but local service for final assembly may be expensive...

The R600 and the Allez bicycles are good bikes...both Cannondale & Specialized do things with bottom brackets and forks that most other manufacturers don't and it is not a bad thing...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 9, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> So far I've been to a bunch of shops and have found it pretty hard to find bikes in my size. I was on a 59cm Lemond last night that felt pretty good. Tonight I'm going to try out a Giant TCR2. It sounds like it's a pretty good deal. According to the Giant site for my height I should be on a large frame, but it seems like most shops are trying to put me on a bigger frame than that.



I've found Giant runs thier size indicators smaller than most (59 = Large) where a 59 may be an XL at Raleigh...  The TCR2 is a nice bicycle...105 components with the TruVative Elita*Compact 36/50T crank setup, which is the ticket in NH... I believe you'll find this a good value... have the shop set you up with the seat/handlebar height - KOP set back....go with sppedplay pedals, they'll save your knees...


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 9, 2006)

Just bought the '05 TCR2 at ATA Cycle in Concord. I ended up getting sized as an XL and then they are going to swap in a shorter stem for me. They're also going to swap in 105 for the front derailleur. They did more exact measurements than any other shop I had been to. All of the other shops (Cycle Loft, Gooddale's, JRA) just threw me on a bike and eyeballed it. ATA actually took my measurements and plugged them into a program to determine how to fit my bike. They were really helpful and the fitting was free. I pick it up on Sunday and hopefully it's nice and I have time for a ride (although I will probably have a ton of hw).


----------



## Marc (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats!

Double or triple?  And do you know the gearing on the cassette it comes with?  What about pedals/shoes?

That's cool that this bike shop was precise, it's nice to see one really concerned about its riders.  I know of a couple and they're def. worth knowing.  The most important thing is that you're comfortable on it though.


I don't know if you've ever ridden a real road bike before, but it is totally addicting.  It is so easy to go soo fast.  I think you'll like it-


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 10, 2006)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2005&model=11158

It's a double with 105 front and rear. Not sure about the gearing on the cassette - I believe there are 9 gears on the rear. For pedals I'm using my old SPD mtn bike pedals and I'll be using my old mtn shoes as well since I just bought new shoes for mtn. This will be my first real road bike. I road my uncle's 20 year old bike a few summers ago but there were just too many problems with it.

Unfortunately I'm still in the market for a mtn bike now - yes this is a very pricey spring for me. I've been looking at the Iron Horse MKIII Comp or Expert (if I can get a really good deal). The guy at the bike shop said he could get me a good deal on the Giant Trance 2 if I bought it there. I might look into what that deal would be. The Trance 2 is a little better than the MKIII Comp but can't touch the Expert specs. The Giant Maestro suspension design and Iron Horse DW-Link design are supposed to be 2 of the best designs around. This will be my first full suspension bike, as I'm coming from a hardtail.


----------



## Marc (Mar 10, 2006)

Every considered building yourself a 29er?

I'm not sure what kind of riding you do, but it sounds like x country mostly if you have a hard tail now.

I've been very impressed with the Ellsworth frames, although they come at a price.  The geometry of the suspension design makes such that there's so little suspension movement from pedaling feedback, that lockouts, manual or otherwise, aren't necessary for climbs or sprints.

The thing that really attracts me to Ellsworth is the ability to do this with relatively simple design.  As the owner of a GT I-drive frame, I can tell you the one thing you really want in full suspension is simplicity.  Maintenance and reliability just becomes a pain in the ass otherwise.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 10, 2006)

I haven't considered building my own. Considering the fact that I just bought a new road bike, I'm trying to keep my new mtn bike under $2000. I just feel like I'm going to get the most bang for my buck with Iron Horse or Giant.

By the way, I'm definitely in for the century now. I think Charlie said he had already signed up too. Are you in Marc?


----------



## Marc (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, sure.  I'll do it.  I'll get at least one other to do it as well.  Looks like a nice ride.  I may be out for my first ride this season sometime this weekend.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 10, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2005&model=11158
> 
> It's a double with 105 front and rear. Not sure about the gearing on the cassette - I believe there are 9 gears on the rear. For pedals I'm using my old SPD mtn bike pedals and I'll be using my old mtn shoes as well since I just bought new shoes for mtn. This will be my first real road bike.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!  

Nice Bike, double ring vs triple ring is the way to go, I believe you're going to like the drive train...like Marc stated, road cycling is addicting...mixing it up with MTB improves the other's skills...PM me to go for a ride in the Nashua/Hollis/Amherst areas...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 10, 2006)

*CRW Spring Century*



			
				skibum1321 said:
			
		

> ...I'm definitely in for the century now. I think Charlie said he had already signed up too. Are you in Marc?




I'm already registered with CRW and ready to post this ride on the Trip Board...


----------



## Marc (Mar 15, 2006)

Went out riding Friday and yesterday.  16 mi on Friday and 23 yesterday.  It was balls cold yesterday, 54 when I left and 40 when I got back.  And the wind just made things miserable.  Damn it was windy.  Looking forward to the warmer and longer days when I could fit in a 40 mile ride fairly easily after work.

I need a new chain and to thoroughly clean my drivetrain before I go out again.  I lubed it up both rides so now I have a nice ice wax/sand mixture grinding down everything nicely.

I guess I'll hit up the gym today, do chest/shoulders and some time on the recumbent.  1/2 hour or so.  Blah.  Too warm to ski (down here) and too cold to bike.  What crappy weather.  If I wasn't so cheap I'd have a trainer already but I still gotta buy the chain and DEF. new water bottle cages.  Don't skimp on those.  Mine rattle now and are super annoying.  Figures, they were super cheap too.  Also need a new mini pump.  Probably another pair of shorts and a couple new jersies.  Also could use a pair of all weather pants and a good cycling jacket/wind breaker.

What a freakin expensive way to beat yourself up, eh?

Anyone else been out riding?  Still on the trainer Charlie?


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 15, 2006)

I went out for a quick ride on Sunday to test the new bike. Unfortunately, the night before was a late night followed by an early morning. This all led to me being very tired during the ride, so I cut it short and took a nap instead - yeah I'm lazy. I wanted to go out again yesterday but by the time I got home from work it was already getting dark out so that was a no go. This weekend will be busy and pretty cold, but I'll be getting a ski day in on Friday, which will be nice. Maybe next week after work I'll get some riding in. Mountain biking is a still a while off, although we may totally avoid mud season this year since there is no snow on the ground and it isn't frozen. I still need to get my new mtn bike before that will get going.

I just got my computer in the mail the other day for my new bike and I've been trying to set it up. Boy is that a pain in the you know what.

I could probably use a new pair of shorts as well - I only have mtn bike shorts right now. I don't like the spandex look but I can see the baggies getting uncomfortable after a while. I will also be getting road pedals/shoes at some point. Right now I'm just using my old mtn pedals and shoes.


----------



## Marc (Mar 15, 2006)

You'll notice a big difference between road and mountain shoes.  I know I did.  Road shoes are way stiffer than mountain shoes are.  Expensive, too, unfortunately.  I may actually buy a new pair, mine are too big.  If you're a big 10 or 11 american, they'd be perfect for you, I need a 9.  Let me know.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 15, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> You'll notice a big difference between road and mountain shoes.  I know I did.  Road shoes are way stiffer than mountain shoes are.  Expensive, too, unfortunately.  I may actually buy a new pair, mine are too big.  If you're a big 10 or 11 american, they'd be perfect for you, I need a 9.  Let me know.


Unfortunately I'm a 12-13 depending on the shoe. I know, I know, I have big feet. Say what you want, but the rumors are true about people with big feet....


They need shoes that are bigger than a 10 or 11.


----------



## Marc (Mar 15, 2006)

You could cut off your toes, sasquatch.

Salright.  I'll dump em on eBay if it comes down to it.  I actually don't notice the size too much but I know I'd be more comfortable in a better fitting shoe.


Not to mention it'd be easier to walk in.  Road shoes already maked it ludicrously hard to walk like you're sober.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> .  Road shoes already maked it ludicrously hard to walk like you're sober.



And you would know this, how?

On a more serious note, looks like I'm not in for either of the rides on May 21. Stupid school.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 24, 2006)

I went for a quick ride last night (13.5 mi). It started out really nice and not too cold so I decided on the short sleeve jersey and shorts. That was a really poor choice on my part, as I was a pretty bright red by the time I got back. In conclusion, I'm stupid and should have known better. The end.


----------



## Marc (Mar 24, 2006)

I did that last week skibum.  It totally sucks, doesn't it.




Although, the feeling when I stepped into my house from outside was better than climbing into any hot tub.



Except a hot tub full of hot naked women of course.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 29, 2006)

*Too nice a day to ignore a road ride*

I went out for an outdoor ride on the road bike after work today for the first time this spring.  It is still a bit chilly (50° - 55°F) around here after 5:00 PM and the sun setting.

I got to ride a local 16-17 mile loop with lots of climbing and descents in just under an hour.  It felt great to work real hard climbing in low gears rather than simulating it in high gears on a trainer indoors.  And to try out a new wheelset with bladed spokes which I believe I'm going to like very much.

I’ve been out three times on the mountain bike on dirt roads and trails, where it’s still too muddy to enjoy.  I find the road cycling speed exhilarating…


----------



## Marc (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, I went out and rode yesterday too.  I'm not sure how far.  Maybe 30 miles, in about 2 hours.  I am s outta shape.  I did incorporate a fair amount of climbing in my ride as well.

It was cold when I got back at 6:30.  Probably in the 40's.  That was a harsh swing from when I left and it was 64.

I need to get out on my MTB... I just need to buy a new chainring for it and stop procrastinating.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 30, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> ...I need to get out on my MTB... I just need to buy a new chainring for it and stop procrastinating...



I put a new chain, middle chain ring and brake pads on my MTB...a few of us are heading out for a 2 hour MTB ride in the woods on Saturday and do some skiing at Killington on Sunday...that should make the Monday night ride either a recovery ride or a real challenge...


----------



## Marc (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol, no Charlie, it will make for a real kick ass weekend.


----------

